# What could this rash be? Excema? Shingles? Bite? Help! Pic



## AppleBlossomBaby (May 27, 2008)

This rash began two days ago. It first appeared as what looked like a cluster of mosquito bites. Then began to itch. There is no pain, just itchiness. It has since become less red, and less raised/bump like, but still very itchy and there appears to be tiny little bumps now. I do have a history of excema. But that is usually flat and dry and there are no clear red bumps like bites like this. I was afraid it could be shingles...but it is not painful persae, and not really blistery. I was nervous though cause i have three little children who have not had chicken pox, and am breastfeeding the youngest. I was in the woods, leaning against a tree to nurse the day before this developed...but i am not sure if bites would cluster like this. I am pretty stumped and can't see a doctor until tomorrow. ANy ideas of what it looks like? it is about the size of a half dollar and has not grown in size or spread. It is on my back to the left side close to my shoulder. I have been treating it like excema so far... help! Does it look anything like shingles?

http://pic90.picturetrail.com/VOL232.../379940841.jpg


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

it looks like poison ivy. did you lean against a tree that had a furry looking vine? In the fall/winter you can still get the rash from the vines, which don't have the characteristic leaves....


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like poison ivy to me, too. I have gotten it before from carrying firewood in the winter!


----------



## FrugalGranolaMom (Dec 1, 2009)

agree, it looks like poison ivy


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

It looks similar to what my shingles looked like, except I had a couple little blistery things in there as well....and since you said you leaned against a tree a day before it appeared I would assume poison ivy, although I've never seen it.


----------



## AppleBlossomBaby (May 27, 2008)

thing is..is not super itchy. just a little. more dry feeling, like excema.

i did lean against a tree to urse on that side, but i am not sure as high as my shoulders was directly against the tree, kwim? and i didn't notice poison ivy around. but really didn't look too hard i suppose.

no change in it today, just some more fading. if it were to be shingles...would it eventually blister and get icky? how coudl i avoid speading it? mostly that is what i am worried about with the little kids in the house... i mean we cosleep, breastfeed, share everthing, etc. even if i try to cover it and avoid contact...it seems impossible!


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)

It looks similiar to poison ivy, which I've had several times.
It also reminds me of shingles, which I've also had.

Hope it clears up for you!


----------



## AppleBlossomBaby (May 27, 2008)

so is shingles super contagious? did you give it to your children?
my rash is not terribly itchy, but kinda itchy. feels a bit dry like excema, and burns a bit when touched. here it is a few days later. it seems like there are clear little red bumps. but alot less red. does that seem more like shingles? never had poison ivy before. so i have no idea.

http://pic90.picturetrail.com/VOL232.../380041828.jpg


----------



## thriftyqueen (Mar 2, 2006)

Shingles are extremely painful like tiny needles in your skin. It doesn't look like the shingles to me. My husband's shingles were sort of pussy and oozy. I think it looks like poison ivy. Shingles are only contagious if you were to let the pussy stuff come in contact with an open wound on a child. They could get chicken pox, but the chances are slim. You can always treat it will some tea tree oil if you are concerned about shingles or poison ivy. Combine some TTO with some almond oil. It works great for both. That was what helped my husband's shingles to go away. TTO is safe for excema too so it would be fine to use if it is any of those things.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

aloe vera will help!


----------



## sagartoothtiger (Jan 25, 2013)

This is EXACTLY what i have had the past 3 days. I have been searching online for something similar to this or what could have caused it and have found nothing, until i saw your post. Mine looks exactly the same and it itches. But i live in NYC and have not come in contact with anything that could be close to poison ivy. There must be SOME sort of explanation this...has your bumps gone away?


----------



## MotheringBliss (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks like mites to me,

Keep Tea Tree Oil on it, don't scratch. Put TTO or vicks in your nose & ears when sleeping so they don't colonize in those places or they 'll be tough to get rid of.


----------

